
Show HN: Coronavirus in US Near Me - brogrammers
https://www.coronavirusinusnearme.com/
======
brogrammers
We put together a website to help you closely watch the Coronavirus cases near
you in the United States and be informed.

Though there’s a lot of extremely well put together dashboards that have an
array of data points and a ton of illustrations, many people especially the
aged who are unfortunately the most vulnerable were looking for something a
little less overwhelming, clean and simple that just puts out the numbers in
perspective.

Get the details of COVID-19 cases in the 3 nearest infected counties near you
alongside the numbers of the country and the world.

We're just a couple of programmers trying to do our bit to help keeping people
informed on the latest coronavirus updates near their location. ___Just added
a new feature to put in a zip code in the search box on popular demand for
users to check stats where their loved ones are at!_ __

Please share this with your friends and family if you think this could help
someone be informed and vigilant.

PS: If you felt this was of some use to you or if in general you want to
contribute to the WHO’s efforts in fighting this pandemic please consider
donating to the COVID-19 Solidarity Response Fund for WHO by clicking on the
Donate to WHO button at the very bottom of our website.

Stay Safe!

-Brogrammers

